# KF Archive



## Dulova Harps On (Nov 2, 2018)

An interesting site I found quite awhile ago now that members may be interested in. Lots of interesting vintage recordings to listen to ( only drawback is that you can only listen to a limited amount per day.) But it’s a free site and is dedicated to preserving archival recordings. Can be a little tricky to navigate around but you’ll soon get the feel for it.

Specified Nonprofit Corporation KF-Archive

Anyway just thought I’d share it figured others here may enjoy it too.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

Dulova Harps On said:


> An interesting site I found quite awhile ago now that members may be interested in. Lots of interesting vintage recordings to listen to ( only drawback is that you can only listen to a limited amount per day.) But it’s a free site and is dedicated to preserving archival recordings. Can be a little tricky to navigate around but you’ll soon get the feel for it.
> 
> Specified Nonprofit Corporation KF-Archive
> 
> Anyway just thought I’d share it figured others here may enjoy it too.


Wow, there's a lot there, thanks!


----------



## Dulova Harps On (Nov 2, 2018)

Luchesi said:


> Wow, there's a lot there, thanks!


Sure is. Not all have links to music though just the ones with a small “record “ icon next to them. Click on the icon and it will reveal the details of the lp and listenable links. Lots to explore.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

Dulova Harps On said:


> Sure is. Not all have links to music though just the ones with a small “record “ icon next to them. Click on the icon and it will reveal the details of the lp and listenable links. Lots to explore.


Yes, and a lot of info, facts and dates very well databased for cross-referencing (blue-linked for convenience).


----------



## Dulova Harps On (Nov 2, 2018)

Luchesi said:


> Yes, and a lot of info, facts and dates very well databased for cross-referencing (blue-linked for convenience).


Yes. It's very well put together. Glad you are enjoying it!


----------

